# Tv LG vibra toda la imagen



## cuervokbza (Jul 2, 2009)

Por favor necesito ayuda !   
tengo un monitor LG studioworks 441 de 15" (un trc que tiene un par de años)
Les comento como es este tema:
-Hace unas semanas, empezó a verse la imagen con un color predominante amarillo, el problema se resolvía (por el momento) con un pequeño golpe técnico ! 
ayer a la tarde me puse a revisarlo (tengo q decirles q de arreglar monitores y televisores sé muy poco) y me puse a resoldar algunas soldaduras sospechosas...
el problema se solucionó, pero apareció algo nuevo  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 
Ahora la imagen vibra! en el centro esta bién, pero hacia los bordes vibra mucho !

Un dato curioso: cuando le bajo el brillo la vibraciones disminuyen en frecuencia y se parecen más a pulsaciones q a vibraciones!
otra cosa: cuando abro alguna carpeta o una imagen con mucho blanco, se notan como unas líneas horizontales q suben (el barrido)

bueno ...espero q me puedan dar una mano ... por favor !


----------



## cuervokbza (Jul 2, 2009)

Estuve leyendo en otras partes que puede ser alguna fuente de señal electromagnética como unos parlantes o un transformador...
y les digo q cerca del monitor tengo un solo parlatito (esos de computadora de medio pelo) y nada más...pero ese parlante ha estado toda la vida ahi ! desde hace como 4 años...


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 2, 2009)

revisa todos los condensadores electroliticos de la fuente y de los que estan asociados con el flyback, uno de ellos debe debe de estar seco, si lo encuentras lo reemplazas por uno de similar capacidad, pero si es de mayor voltage seria mucho mejor.
nos cuentas como te fue.........

salu2
Mac


----------

